# Cigarette burns fixed!!! (pics)



## dangerdrew (Aug 16, 2007)

The previous owner was a die-hard car smoker, so there were various cigarette burns around the fabric window trim that looked horrible. I got some fabric paint at autozone and with some cardboard strips to protect the headliner, i painted over the burns with black paint. It looks pretty good i think. I got a little overspray in some parts, like on the headliner, but I used a disposable razor to shave the paint off. 
BEFORE:


AFTER:


----------



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

Great job, the finish looks good.


----------



## SDsdSDvw (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Cigarette burns fixed!!! (dangerdrew)*

looks pretty good - is the fabric paint like a spray dye instead of a real "paint"? how does the fabric look up close - does it still look like fabric, or did the paint clog it all up? curious....


----------



## dangerdrew (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Cigarette burns fixed!!! (SDsdSDvw)*

I looks great. I looks like it was meant to look that way from VW, if i didnt know i did it, i would never notice. It still feels like fabric too. I'll take some better pics tomorrow when its daytime and repost them


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Cigarette burns fixed!!! (dangerdrew)*

Came out awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm so glad I quit smoking.


----------



## dangerdrew (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Cigarette burns fixed!!! (SDsdSDvw)*




That closeup is kinda crappy. I've noticed a few spots that i need to give a nother spray over though. If anyone plans to do it, let me know, i have some advice, things i should have done in retrospect. But yeah, it still feels like real fabric. I'm serious, it looks great. Way better than cigarette burns.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Cigarette burns fixed!!! (dangerdrew)*

I have burns in my car too in the same spot as yours. What was your advise?


----------



## dangerdrew (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Cigarette burns fixed!!! (BakBer)*

Get some fabric paint from an auto parts store, cover your interior with trash bags and old blankets, and use cardboard sheets to slip under that trim piece and paint them black. Thats what i did, and you can't even tell it was burned.


----------

